# applause!applause!



## jzashaedra (Oct 4, 2002)

30th level writer+paragon template=Sep


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 4, 2002)

Err... you should repost this in the "Rape of Morne" thread, please!  

I'll close this, and delete it later.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 5, 2002)

Ok - he seems to have reposted it.


----------

